# The Interstate Railroad in N Scale



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been working on the Perryville Central layout for a little over a year now. When I designed the layout, I wanted to have as much switching as possible and a double mainline. The Perryville is 3.5'x6' which is the largest layout I could fit in my space. I plan to take it to shows when I finish it but I only have transportation to move a 3'x5' layout and the Perryville is 3.5'x6'. Although I will be able to arrange to take it to some shows, it would be nice to have a small portable layout to be able to haul with my own transportation and fit in either vehicle I drive. 

To remedy this, I have started building a second layout. It is 2'x4' and is based on the HO Virginian layout that Model Railroader did a couple of years ago. One of the first locos I bought when I got back into the hobby is an Atlas Interstate RS3. I bought it because I loved the paint scheme and I could remember as a kid seeing RS3s in HO but never in N scale. Since I model the Pennsylvania and the B&O, I have been wondering what to do with it. When I started entertaining the idea of a small second layout, it seemed like a perfect fit. I then went into planning and researching mode for the Interstate. I recently purchased 30 sets of Interstate Hopper decals and have been starting to accumulate hoppers to go with them. I have also been building a AMB N&W Caboose kit which will fit the prototype as they purchased one off from N&W. 

About the layout: It is 2'x4'. I am using a slightly modified version of the Model Railroader Virginian project layout for my track plan. I had to cut one of the three yard tracks out of the plan and had to make the top branchline curve a little more on one end. I have all of the track layed accept for the yard and the mine lead. I think the reason I was unable to fit the other yard track in is because I believe they were using #4 turnouts but I don't have all of the magazines so I'm not sure. I also couldn't use a curved turnout in the corner of the layout. I would have liked the extra yard track but I can live without it. 

I am using Atlas Code 55 track with all #5 turnouts. For the time I am going to wire it dc but may eventually go dcc like Model Railroader did. All of the switches will have be controlled by manual bullfrog switch machines which will also power the electrofrogs.

Prototype: I will be modeling the Interestate Railroad in 1953. The Interstate Railroad was known for their colorful RS3 diesels. I will be running a couple of these in the Interstate paint scheme but also will eventually paint one to the RS3 Demonstrator Scheme as they bought the demonstrator. I will also have a 2-8-0 Consolidation and a Kato/GHQ Pennsylvania Mikado. The Interstate bought several of these from the PRR.

I currently don't have any pictures of the layout but I will post the first hopper that I did for the layout.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been away for quite a while now. I have since done a lot of work on this layout. If you live in or visit train shows in West Virginia then you have probably seen the layout. Here are the most recent photos taken at the train show in Clifton Forge, VA.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I still have a building to scratchbuild for Andover yard. The building in this picture is the foundry from Andover, VA. Also a couple of pictures of my C&O 50 ton triples that I happened to have with me that weekend.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a lot of layout in a very small space, great workmanship.
Nice use of trees as well.
Very nice looking layout.

Magic


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, this is just spectacular! Your modeling is outstanding! The level of detail is amazing! Congratulations on building just a fine layout and thanks for sharing pictures of it with us.

Mark


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic layout and photos!:appl:


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Impressive indeed!

Is that 3 x 6?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, just wow. Shows how nice a small, incredibly detailed layout can be. Well done! 

BTW, was that a '50 Dodge parked under the trees?


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The layout is 2'x4'. I built it that size so that it will fit in the backseat of my car. I do not know the year of the stake truck. It was just labeled as 1950s stake truck. It was a kit by showcase miniatures. The black and the red truck are 1950 Fords if I remember right. The cars are all mini metals but I don't remember what year or model they are. The other trucks were ghq kits and I also don't remember what they are either.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My grandparents lived in Hurricane. I was born in Charleston. I had family living
along route 50. Most are dead now. I have been gone from WV since I was 3. I
have visited in Hurricane many times. Miller was my family name.

Almost forgot. Awesome layout. Nice job.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, would you post or link a track plan that includes the elevation changes? I'm having trouble visualizing some of it with all of the scenery in place and so on.

I *really* like this layout and am contemplating an HO trolley version.


----------

